# F&S C  Komet Super



## neasttx (Jan 22, 2013)

I recently found an old bike in the trash and fell in love with it.  I would love to try and restore it, the only markings I could find were on the rear wheel hub and read, F&S  C Komet Super.  The bike was originally a teal blue color, and had a headlight made on the lower part of the handle bars.  I will add some pics later, but any help in identifying now would be appreciated.  Thanks


----------



## shawn57187 (Jan 23, 2013)

Komet Super is the name of the rear hub. Western Flyer used these hubs in the 1960s/1970s.  Manufacturer could be AMF or others?? Need pictures to confirm!

Here are photos of a Western Flyer with that hub. 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/geoff4130/8176013219/in/photostream/


----------



## neasttx (Jan 23, 2013)

shawn57187 said:


> Komet Super is the name of the rear hub. Western Flyer used these hubs in the 1960s/1970s.  Manufacturer could be AMF or others?? Need pictures to confirm!
> 
> Here are photos of a Western Flyer with that hub.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/geoff4130/8176013219/in/photostream/




I think that is it, but mine has a headlight and a tank.


----------

